# Door Sill Help



## VanMark (Sep 25, 2016)

My door sill weatherstripping on pre hung steel insulated door needs replacing. Ive seen ones that slip up on the bottom of door which I have and am repacing. But I ,ve never seen one for bottom plate/ threshold. Any suggestions please?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 25, 2016)

I just put one of these on top of the aluminum on the outside.
http://www.rona.ca/en/aluminum-threshold-with-vinyl-bumper-04125070


----------



## joecaption (Sep 26, 2016)

Any Lowe's, HD, Marnards, local hardware should have them in stock.
Very common item.


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 26, 2016)

Compress the rubber, set it in the track and push down on the bubble to force it it.

A little WD-40 and a putty knife will help.


----------



## VanMark (Sep 28, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Any Lowe's, HD, Marnards, local hardware should have them in stock.
> Very common item.


Do you know what they call it? I looked online Lowes/Home Depot and couldnt find anything. Went to two hardware stores and couldnt find anything either.Thank you


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 28, 2016)

Here is a link to pg.5;http://www.pemko.com/index.cfm?star...categoryId=901&competitorId=&partCategoryIds=

Any hdw. vendor who carries thresholds and door bottoms should have them just find a clerk and say," I just want this piece", pointing to the seal.


----------



## joecaption (Sep 28, 2016)

Not everything they sell is sold on line.
Bring in a sample and tell them what it's for.
I've been replacing those things for at least 30 years in 4 different states and every "hardware" type store had them in stock because they were just a really bad idea to begin with and were sure to fail.
I've replaced all my thresholds with adjustable ones with the seal on the door.


----------

